# Refrigerator ice maker and bypassing of filter



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been on the same filter for about 3 years now. I just keep resetting the filter light. I'm on city water and I'm not a big believer in filtering out the fluoride they put in the water for my kid's teeth! 

Was the fridge used with city water before. If so then I wouldn't worry about the filter being in there


----------



## mrivney (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob, Well, I'm on well water (to make a pun). As for the fridge's use before, it was with city water. And I'm of differing opinion concerning fluoride. However, regardless of fluoride, I don't want other chemicals in my ice.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## mrivney (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry, I used the same term twice, re: filter. And I did not state the difference. By filter, I mean the refrigerator filter. I do have a water filter and the water line to the refrigerator is from the water filter (there's a T). So, when I refer to filter, I mean the refrigerator filter. Since the water is filtered, can I use the used refrigerator filter, or can I just bypass it, or should I replace it with a new refrigerator filter.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

mrivney said:


> can I use the used refrigerator filter, or can I just bypass it, or should I replace it with a new refrigerator filter.


Of course you can use the current filter, but I wouldn't. As you say, it's a used refrigerator, did you clean the inside before you used it? I'll bet you did, so why use the old filter. I get your point that you're filtering already filtered water, so once you replace the filter you can probably reset the warning a number of times before it's an issue again.

Basically when the water flow slows down (if you have a water attachment) or when the ice production drops below whatever you consider acceptable then you can replace it again.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

you can only use the used filter for so long before it either slows down too much or the water starts tasting funny.

look for a water filter bypass plug for your particular fridge. they make them, not sure how widely available they are.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

uhmmmm, replace the filter and leave it inline with your osmosis water. but, just get a inexpensive debris filter, you dont need the carbon type, etc.


----------



## mrivney (Nov 4, 2011)

*Figured it out with your help!!!*

Hi all,

So, I will not use the old filter. (Since my water is filtered, I don't need any debris leakage out of the used filter due to usage by the previous owner.)

So, with your help, I found out that there is a Refrigerator Water Filter Bypass that I can buy. Basically it looks like the filter cartridge but does not have a filter inside. It's only $29 compared to paying $43 for a filter cartridge. 

I guess I won't fuss with trying to go the cheap route and try to circumvent the filter by replacing it with water lines/tubing. If I can't get a good fit, then I don't want to be mopping up water.

Thanks to all of your comments and advice!

Regards, Mrivney


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

oh, its one of those inside fridge ones? these fridges new come with a bypass plug...... but i suspect you didnt get the plug......

maybe find that plug here
http://www.appliancepartspros.com/

might save you some $$


----------



## mrivney (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Concrete_Joe, Yes, it's inside the fridge. It's an old fridge, made in '04 by Kenmore, re: model 253.56279400. The regular cartridge filter is PURESOURCE2™ Water Filter (WF2CB). (My wife bought the frig since it was hard to find a black frig that would fit into the spot in the kitchen where the frig sits.)
I checked the manual (at least one that is close to the model) and there is no mention of a plug. (Manual at: http://www.shopyourway.com/manuals/17225)
Thanks again, Mrivney


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

You should not use this old filter. Rather, you can buy a new one. At that time there will not be any problem at all, Or if any, you must have an warranty card.


----------



## mrivney (Nov 4, 2011)

*Filter for refrigerator*

Hi,
I bought a filter since there was no 'plug' for this unit.
Thanks, MRivney


----------

